# Lost paddle top at Poudre Narrows, Friday PM



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone find a black, Patagonia pile paddling top at the Poudre Narrows? Last seen Friday May 4, about 7:30 PM at the lower narrows take out, but might have fallen out of a car at the sports car corner put-in. Call or email johng at 970 224-4549 (Ft Collins). 

thanks,
johng


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

Got it!  I'll delete the post when I can figure out how ...

thanks,
johng


----------

